# A Bunch of Questions for Morrus



## KDLadage (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi Morrus:

I have a few questions, and figured I would put them here, as I am sure that a few others may be wondering the same things. Also, I am posting them here as I have e-mailed you about most of these (some as long as two months ago) and have not gotten any replies; thus I assume that you are not getting those e-mails.
 *Player's Journal*: when is the next player's journal due out? I _think_ it is a bit late, but I could just be wanting it so much that I am distorting my perception of time...
 *Player's Journal*: Any chance any of the old PDF articles in your previous e-Zine will be migrated to print in the new paper-Zine? I would not mind the YEOMAN class being ported over, for example... 
 *EN World Store*: on the EN World Store, you sell dice sets. Any chance you could sell the individual dice? I would like to order a couple of dozen 12-siders for a game I am designing...
 *Advertizing on EN World*: Is there a way to see a list of all persons/companies that are currently advertizing on EN World? I would like to know which patrons to give the majority of my business to, without having to cycle through the banner adds with re-loads, and thus eating up someone's precious imprints...
 *THE COMING OF SHADOWS*: Can the cover for COMING OF SHADOWS be corrected on the reviews site? The correct version can be found on the Mongoose Website.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't think I got the emails - I certainly don't remember seeing them.  But here goes:

1) I received my copy yesterday, so you should see it any time now.  

2) The best way to handle that would be to just resubmit it to the Journal.  Technically, we can't just re-use stuff as the copyright resides with the author and we had permission to just use it in Asgard (although we could just grab OGC - but that seems a bit rude).  Ryan handles the submissions, so just drop him an email.

3) It's just an affiliate link, I'm afraid.  I have no control or input into the store at all.  You'd need to talk to RPGShop itself about stock etc.

4) Most of them monitor where the customer comes from, so I'd prefer it if you went via the ad banner itself.  Otherwise, they'll just conclude that their ads aren't working and that people are finding their site just fine without it.

5) Sure - in fact, you can edit it yourself if you have a moment.  The entire reviews site is "self-service" now. 

Hope all that helps!


----------



## KDLadage (Oct 16, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Hope all that helps!




Very much so; you are the man.


----------

